

ASP.Net CDN copies of jQuery are down - schrodinger
https://ajax.aspnetcdn.com/ajax/jQuery.Validate/1.9/jQuery.Validate.min.js

======
schrodinger
Hope everybody using it has a local fallback!

------
tarr11
Seems like it is working now.

